# Where buy Rainbird 5000?



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Is a Rainbird 5000 head at Lowes the exact same as a Rainbird 5000 head from a landscape supply company? 
I know sometimes big box retailers products have different specs than pro suppliers.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

My local SiteOne has Rainbird products. That's where I go to get my stuff.

I had a plumber tell me that the box store stuff doesn't get contractor grade faucets and such. I don't shop at Lowes or Home Depot much.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

sprinklerwarehouse.com
much cheaper than the site one in my area
love the 5000+ with the shut off at each rotor
replaced all my 4" 5000 with 6" 5000+


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

2nd vote for sprinkler warehouse and the 5000+.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

BigRedGun said:


> My local SiteOne has Rainbird products. That's where I go to get my stuff.
> 
> I had a plumber tell me that the box store stuff doesn't get contractor grade faucets and such. I don't shop at Lowes or Home Depot much.


Most of the off the shelf plumbing products are made specifically for a big box retailer. They often are different than what is sold through plumbing shops. Manufacturers often have them listed as “retail exclusive” on their site.

something like sprinkler parts are very likely the same as a landscape supplier.

the best way to tell is to look at the model number and/or UPC barcode for a product. If it’s the exact same part number, it’s the same item.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

FailedLawn said:


> Most of the off the shelf plumbing products are made specifically for a big box retailer. They often are different than what is sold through plumbing shops. Manufacturers often have them listed as “retail exclusive” on their site.
> 
> something like sprinkler parts are very likely the same as a landscape supplier.
> 
> the best way to tell is to look at the model number and/or UPC barcode for a product. If it’s the exact same part number, it’s the same item.


Just to add, the 5000 series rotors that my system was initially equipped with, were the base model, 0-360deg, with 2.0 nozzles installed, no nozzle tree included, bulk packaged for distribution to installation contractors. While the quality of the sprinkler head itself was no different than if I had bought one out of HD/Lowes or direct from Rainbird, the method in which it was packaged encouraged lousy installation. Every head in my system was running the same size nozzle whether it was covering a 90 degree pattern or 360 degrees. Heads sold at retail, usually include multiple nozzle options. Not to mention, my system has changes in elevation of 15 ft within a single zone. Did the contractor include any PRS heads to even out the flow rate among low nozzles or SAMs on the low heads to prevent waste drainage and water hammer when starting the zone? Nah, they just grabbed the same, bulk packaged head out of the box for every position.

My point I guess is the quality of the component could be great, but the result is only as good as the installer wants it to be.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

^^^What MasterMech says. And I run check valves in all my heads, whether they are spray heads or rotors. I like the Rainbird 5000 heads. I have not tried the 5000+. The MPR _*rotor*_ nozzles for the 5000 series are awesome. The whole concept, and design are spot on. 






5000 Series MPR Nozzles | Rain Bird


Rain Bird 5000/5000 Plus MPR Nozzles simplify both the design process and the installation of rotors, because they reliably deliver matched precipitation rates within and between rotor radii from 25' to 35'.Without having to use fixed arc plates, designers and installers can achieve MPR using...



www.rainbird.com


----------

